# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Самоубийство

## Asteriks

*Мне никогда не приходила в голову идея покончить со своей жизнью. Как и большинству из Вас. Но как известно из статистики, десятки тысяч людей кончают жизнь суицидом, причем тенденция эта растёт. Как вы думаете, что в основе этой проблемы? Что движет этими людьми? И что может помешать суициду?*

----------


## Pasha_49

Слабость, слабые те люди. Психически не устойчивые. Что бы не случилось, надо бороться за жизнь. Человеку дана жизнь, и надо её прожить. Проявление слабости и трусости, а так же эгоизм. Тот думает только о себе, не понимая что без него другим будет плохо. Этот поступок не достоин человека, это грех и подлость для тех, кто тебя любит.

----------


## Alexanderr

> Как вы думаете, что в основе этой проблемы? Что движет этими людьми?


 В основе лежит неверие. Если бы человек верил в Бога, то не пошёл бы на это. 
Моей жены родственница недавно повесилась. Ей было около 50 лет, работала в магазине, залезла в кассу, миллионов на семь. Оставила одного 16-его сына, так как была в разводе. Жена была на похоронах, так сын вообще никакой был после этого всего. Сестра умершей рассказала, что она к ней обращалась за помощью, хотела недостачу закрыть, но она не дала денег, так как та в последнее время выпивать стала. 
 Тем людям, к которым приходят подобные мысли, надо думать о близких, как будет им после этого, а не только о своих проблемах. Я думаю, если бы сыну погибшей предложили на выбор два варианта:
1. То, что и случилось и долг не взыщут с него.
2. Пусть бы даже мать посадили, и высчитывали недостачу, но пусть бы хоть жила бы.
 Я думаю сын не колеблясь выбрал второе, какая бы мать ни была. Город, в котором они живут, небольшой и теперь сыну будет проблема даже квартиру продать, чтобы куда-либо переехать, так как с такой "славой" квартиру никто не захочет купить, так как она повесилась в ней. А ему тоже будет трудно там жить, после этого.

----------


## multiarc

Неверие по-моему тут в более широком смысле, типа : мы такие умные, мы поступаем правильно, нам плевать на всё и на всех, а после смерти чего уж там, вообще плевать на всё =\. Вот вам и эгоизм и неверие, тут всё в купе... человек должен и просто обязан как-то развиваться, стремиться к чему-либо, а не обрывать всё накорню. к Богу можем мы стремиться, никогда не сможем его достичь, но смысл не в конце, смысл в пути...

----------


## Asteriks

У меня отец был болен раком лёгких, мучился, мама застала в сарае с верёвкой, остановила, а то неизвестно что было бы. Так и мучился до последнего дня, на морфии. Мне было 13. Мама отреагировала: "Не позорь семью." Что двигало отцом? Страх перед предстоящими страданиями, близкий конец или желание освободить близких? Теперь уже не узнаешь, а вспоминать горько.

----------


## Akasey

Закончить жизнь самоубийством, это самый лёгкий путь решить проблемы...

----------


## Irina

> Закончить жизнь самоубийством, это самый лёгкий путь решить проблемы...


Но только свои проблемы, своим поступком переложив их на плечи близких.

----------


## vova230

Был такой грех. Посещали подобные мысли.

----------


## Akasey

> Но только свои проблемы, своим поступком переложив их на плечи близких


 думаю в этот момент человек об этом не задумывается

----------


## Irina

> думаю в этот момент человек об этом не задумывается


К сожалению Да. В такие моменты думают только о себе.

----------


## Pasha_49

> Закончить жизнь самоубийством, это самый лёгкий путь решить проблемы...


И создать новые? Решить проблемы или уйти от них из-за слабости? Ни одного плюса нет в самоубийстве. Понимаю только тот случай, если человек смертельно болен, каждый день мучается от боли и знает что умрет.

----------


## vova230

> К сожалению Да. В такие моменты думают только о себе.


Нет, о других тоже думают. Просто кому-то это помогает сделать правильный выбор, а кому-то нет.

----------


## Akasey

> Понимаю только тот случай, если человек смертельно болен, каждый день мучается от боли и знает что умрет


 +330!!!

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Понимаю только тот случай, если человек смертельно болен, каждый день мучается от боли и знает что умрет.


 Не правильно всё это. Даже в самых трагических и безысходных ситуациях Бог силён исцелять и спасать, и примеров тому существует масса...
Нужно только поверить...

----------


## Pasha_49

Для верующих да. Самоубийство вообще грех. Но в мире всякое бывает, не верущие некорые так поступают, и я их не виню так, как тех которым просто жить надоело или бегут от проблем.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> ...и я их не виню так, как тех которым просто жить надоело или бегут от проблем.


 И я их не виню- кто мы такие, чтобы судить или винить кого-то...

----------


## Asteriks

Интересно, а камикадзе? За веру, за идею?

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Интересно, а камикадзе? За веру, за идею?


Это называется "самопожертвование", какбэ

----------


## Asteriks

Наверное, зомбирование это называется.

----------


## multiarc

> Наверное, зомбирование это называется.


По поводу зомбирования могу дать книжку о гипнозе. Автор утверждает, что зомбирование, а точнее заставить человека делать то чего он не хочет невозможно. На счёт доказательств не знаю книжку не дочитал =).

----------


## Pasha_49

> По поводу зомбирования могу дать книжку о гипнозе. Автор утверждает, что зомбирование, а точнее заставить человека делать то чего он не хочет невозможно. На счёт доказательств не знаю книжку не дочитал =).


Возможно. И это не в книжке, а доказывается большим количеством людей и экспериментами. Люди не понимают что их зомбировали, просто делают то что в мозгу записано.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Наверное, зомбирование это называется.


Зомбирование  кто-нибудь объяснит мне, что сее означает?

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Автор утверждает, что зомбирование, а точнее заставить человека делать то чего он не хочет невозможно.


 С данным утверждением согласен. Более того, заставить человека, находящегося в состоянии гипнотического транса, совершать деструктивные действия так-же не представляется возможным

----------


## Banderlogen

> заставить человека делать то чего он не хочет невозможно


Конечно, но можно заставить захотеть

----------

